

Ask HN: Tech in Detroit. Worth a move for interesting opportunity? - rhgraysonii

Hey guys,<p>A disclaimer: this is a question of curiosity. I&#x27;m far too happy where I am at now to up and move.<p>I was wondering if the tech scene in Detroit had blown up enough that it was realistic to go up and get a job and actually be well compensated.<p>With the news of Techstars coming, other offices already there, and a budding co-op community economy I see there to be a lot of potential to save that city. Growing up so close to DTW, I always have had a soft spot for it. I genuinely believe the city can be salvaged. The question is is the infrastructure there to support someone with our skills to help it grow and become a new place.
======
valarauca1
Rent in downtown is fairly stupid 900+ for a microscopic single bedroom. Which
yes is better then the valley, but I digress. That's in the more "high rise"
apartments.

The area around Wayne State (the local college) is fairly in line with the
surrounding suburbs, but the crime rate is very high. There are few
infrastructure problems, as most the inhabitants are college students who
bring in a lot of out of city money.

If you are willing to move past that you can find places EXTREMELY cheap. But
that's where the infrastructure problems come into play. Parts of the city do
look like a blight stricken war zone, it has improved a lot.

:.:.:

That being said. The suburbs are fantastic. Also the "Metro Detroit Area" is
massive, literally the picture of urban sprawl.

It formed naturally as small farming towns grew and collided which each other
in the post WW2 boom. Which is very nice as it means traveling 10-15 miles
puts you in an entirely different income demographic, entertainment, food,
decorative surroundings.

Most the start ups I currently know of are located in the
Southfield/Ferndale/Royal Oak area. With some relatively closer to Wayne State
(and some downtown). That's the main area of current economic
development/explosion that's happening the city.

Royal Oak is undergoing a slow transformation into a strange 20-30 demo
resturant/entertainment scene. And Ferndale has become the unofficial center
of the Metro-LGBT community.

:.:.:

Also this being said OU has a fantastic computer security program. UofM
continues to one of thee graduate schools nationwide. MSU always has strong
showings. MTU further north continues to churn out great students (I went
there myself). And University of Waterloo (major CS school) is literally right
across the river from Detroit (kinda).

Saying the engineering and technical base of the city is strong is largely an
understatement.

~~~
falsestprophet
How does Ann Arbor fit into the community? By all accounts Ann Arbor is lovely
and Google Maps reports it is about 40 minutes away from
Southfield/Ferndale/Royal Oak.

~~~
valarauca1
Ann Arbor is great. Its very much a stereotypical liberal college town. Public
transit is fine, the buss system works, and its public busses, not a lot of
glowing things to say.

The music/art scene is very large, as well as the academic one with UofM being
what it is.

Low crime rate, higher taxes, property I expect isn't cheap when compared to
other Metro-communites but lower compared to the west coast. Very gentrified
area.

The entire westside of the metro area has been experiencing very solid growth
with the economic recovery. Largely since its one of the few direction the
urban sprawl can still grow.

------
rmason
Downtown Detroit is definitely gaining speed. If you compare it to where it
was just three years ago the difference is startling.

Now having two accelerators downtown (Bizdom and TechStars) I think its going
to siphon off some of the top U of M and MSU graduates that are normally going
to Silicon Valley.

Best proof is that its getting impossible to find an apartment downtown, rents
are jumping 30-40% and buildings have two year waiting lists. More apartments
are being developed but they literally can't get them built out fast enough.

